

Add syntax highlighting to the cat command for rubyists - ricny046
http://rny.io/ruby/shell/2013/08/10/syntax-highlighting-for-cat-command.html

======
frou_dh
Seems a bad idea. cat is a fundamental program, so you shouldn't hijack its
name with something that may or may not have different behaviour.

Call it rat!

